# FFMAC Videos



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are a couple videos from us at FFMAC on youtube.  www.youtube.com/fisherkarate


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Brandon!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 5, 2007)

Sure thing


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice breaking video; R. Lee Ermey would be proud of the watermelon smashing


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 6, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Nice breaking video; R. Lee Ermey would be proud of the watermelon smashing


Thanks.  I try when breaking not to use a lot of movement to genernate power.  I am closer with my hand then my forearm though.


----------

